# Should wife go out clubbing when husband disagrees?



## john5

My wife likes to go out with her friends and says she needs girl time. I feel left out to some degree but I understand she needs that time. A couple of nights ago my wife went out with her friends for her birthday. I noticed she was wearing a shirt that shows a lot of cleveage. I asked her to wear something that wasnt so sexy since I was sure they were going out to clubs. She reluctantly agreed. She went out and hit various clubs. They stayed out until bar closing time and was home around 3 am. I later saw a pic of her taking a shot of liqour that was placed between some guys legs. That made me upset. I told her I can deal with her going out with her friends but it makes me uncomfortable when she insists on wearing sexy cloths to a club and is doing things like taking shots of liqour between a guys legs. It was an arguement. It ended with her telling me she is a big girl and will do what ever she wants. I feel embarrassed because every friend she has knows she is married. I feel disrespected because of the same issue. I feel like she doenst care what I think and will do as she pleases. 

My question is am I over reacting like she is telling me or should she be more understanding of how i am seeing this?


----------



## sisters359

I'm pretty liberal about these things until I see evidence that it is more than just clubbing with the girls (something I enjoyed while married). Many women just like the live music, girl talk, and silliness and do not care for male attention--it's actually intrusive if you really just want "girls' night out."

The photo is evidence that she is flirting--to say the least. If she needs attention from other men, she has self-esteem issues. I'd strongly recommend you seek marriage counseling and bring up this specific issue. It affects your marriage b/c SHE doesn't feel good enough about herself and therefore makes poor choices

It isn't enough that she simply bow to your will here; the two of you need to focus on the bigger issue. If you just intimidate her, the problem will go underground and not be resolved. Good luck.


----------



## Catherine602

I think she is disrespecting you and she is walking on thin ice. At the very lest, if a spouse is doing something that makes the other uncomfortable than they should stop when requested. I think going out drinking till all hours with the girls is problematic. The problem is that she is seeking attention from men and that is the beginning of a slip into infidelity. Some guy will pay her some attention, she is intoxicated by the attention and will not be likely to resist an emotional or physical involvement. 

I do not think you need to hesitate in drawing a line in the sand. Don't let her start down this road. Find out what is going on. Is she feeling a crisis because of age? Do youbtwo have shared activities, do you spend quality time together? You have to decide what you will do if she challenges you on this. Read the manning up info in the men's clubhouse. I think you need to handle this with some major male mojo, don't act weak and unsure the way you are now. Tell her what you expect as her husband.

Let me ask you this - if you began to have a guy's night out drinking and drinking shots from between some hot chick's breast, what would her reaction be? There is your answer. If she continues maybe you should become cool towards her and begin having a boys night out. Get her to worry about you she is not so likely to think you are so safe that she can do as she pleads and you will always be there. Let her feel that you will not stay with her no matter how much she puts the relationship in danger and disrespect you. You don't have to stand by and observe her thumbing her nose at you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.G

I strongly suggest that you go to the Men's Clubhouse and discuss manning up.


----------



## AFW8

when I was single " girls night out" meant going out clubbing, flirting, taking pics like the ones your wife did! Now that I am married "girls night out" means a movie, dinner, shopping stuff like that. We don't go out doing the same things we did as when we were single ladies. That to me would mean disrespect towards my husband. I live by the saying "do unto others as you would like others do unto you" Would you're wife be okay with you going out with the boys clubbing and taken shots from some girls legs or whatever?? I betcha she wouldn't like it very much!!! If you don't mind me asking, how old is your wife?


----------



## bunnybear

My hubby has no problem with me dressing sexy and showing some cleavage with him or without him. I even asked him the other day before I went out to the bar with my sis and gf's which I should wear and he picked the one with the cleavage, short dress. He has no problem at all and he knows that I love fashion and dressing up. I love to have fun with my gf's but on the other hand, I wouldn't be flirting with the guys while I'm out though. Total disrespect to my hubby and taking advantage.


----------



## Mrs.G

AFW8 said:


> when I was single " girls night out" meant going out clubbing, flirting, taking pics like the ones your wife did! Now that I am married "girls night out" means a movie, dinner, shopping stuff like that. We don't go out doing the same things we did as when we were single ladies. That to me would mean disrespect towards my husband. I live by the saying "do unto others as you would like others do unto you" Would you're wife be okay with you going out with the boys clubbing and taken shots from some girls legs or whatever?? I betcha she wouldn't like it very much!!! If you don't mind me asking, how old is your wife?


:iagree::iagree: What is the point of going to a club when you are married? My husband really does not want me dancing up with other men; he would not have married me if I was a club hopper. I have never been into that scene.

The wife sounds immature, so the age question makes sense.


----------



## JJG

I agree with Sister359, if she needs attention from elsewhere she does have self esteem issues. If you got to the route of this it would probably solve your other problems.


----------



## BigBadWolf

You feel disrespected because you are being disrespected.

Whether she was clubbing or simply going to the library, it is enough that her saying she "is a big girl and will do whatever she wants" shows where you fall in the food chain, and it is not where you want to be as a man. 

For me that alone would be invitation for her to find herself either in marriage counselling or divorce court, one or the other, as such an attitude is too immature to be in a workable marriage.

And as well, going "clubbing" in this way is for one thing, male attention. The picture alone would as well be starting the motion to separation and divorce, as no man should expect his married woman to be engaged in such nonsense, and it is as well only a matter of time before her behavior in this things winds her up in bed with some other man anyway.

For your own happiness, and if you intend to save your marriage, I strongly say to you to stand up firmly for yourself starting today.

Calmly state your position that you intend to be married to someone who will respect you and your marriage, and take steps to separate your woman from this kind of nonsense.

And hard to say but it is truth, do so with the attitude that even if it means you will start down the road to get a lawyer and pursue divorce and eventually find someone else, as much as this may sound drastic now, it is the bucket of cold water that is sorely needed.

A woman seeing she is with the kind of man that WILL stand to fight for his marriage and WILL fight for HIS own respect as well, even greatly to the point that she may end up alone, this is the woman who will think twice about the need to look for a man outside her own house! 

Stand for yourself and your marriage!

I wish you well.


----------



## WhiteRabbit

Girls night out doesn't mean taking shots from between the legs of ANYONE. When did girls night out become a sleazy free-for-all??

I'm no prude and i love to party as much as the next gal but there are limits!

I get that women need time with their girlfriends but evening time is couple time in my opinion. Go out with the girls on a saturday afternoon or whatever. Spend the night time with each other do sexy night time stuff...gee like going clubbing together and THEN she can do a shot from between YOUR legs


----------



## chillymorn

taking a shot of booze from betweens some dudes legs.

totaly unexceptable.

you dropped the ball on this one.and then she tell you shes a big girl.


sounds like shes the **** girl.
If some girl would do a shot from between MY legs.I would take her home and bang the **** out of her because that how she is acting. 

married girls only do that stuff to there husbands,


She sending you a clear message that she don't care what you think.


----------



## foreverinlove

john 5, 

I understand your frustration in this situaton. Let me ask you a few questions, 
1. are you a jealous type of person
2. is this NORMAL behavior for her or is it just out of the blue
3. do you trust she wouldn't do anything with another man

my husband isn't a jealous type. He knew when we got together I liked to go clubbing. he doesn't like clubs. So he is very much ok with me going out with the girls and dancing / drinking. 

it is very normal for me to go dancing, with guys or girls. 90% of the time I am the DD, so he knows I won't drink and drive. 
if this was out of the ordinary behavior, then i would sit and talk to her, as she is the ONLY one that can tell you what she wants from you. 

if you trust her, then there is nothing to worry about. She feels confident enough to tell you where she s going and with who, and even shows the photos. She was (it sounds to me) just havng fun and wanted to show you.

I think asking her if you can do anything for her is your best bet. That doesn't sound like you are acusing her of anything and it makes you look good and shows her you care and want to improve for her. (all women love to hear it!)


----------



## MrK

Ahh... The Girls night out. The last bastion of legitimate infidelity for women and the subject that brought me to these forums 2 years ago. How can you have a problem with your wife out having a little fun with the girls?

Every single male in the club is looking for some strange. EVERY one. A majority of the women are as well. And the ones that aren't frequently make the "I was just so drunk" mistake. Your wife and her friends have targets on their asses as soon as they enter the door, and men take shots all night. AND THEY LOVE IT!! That's why they're there.

I wish, wish, WISH I had done some spying. Not keyloggers or GPS, but real, visual contact spying. Get a friend who doesn't know your wife to show up. Hire a PI (I WISH i did). Get a full report, with pictures if possible. I can guarantee her actions scream "here I am men, come and get me".

That one pic of her whoring with a strange guy wasn't the worst thing that happened on one of her nights and it was FAR FROM the only thing. 

Your wife will do what she wants to do? So will you. She gets Friday night, you get Saturday. Switch on alternating weekends. Show her pictures of the girls you partied with all night. Make it nice and even.

You have big problems in your marriage my friend. BIG problems. Your wife is looking for the excitement in men that she doesn't get from you. BIG problems!!

Put an end to this NOW. Good luck to you

(And just out of curiosity, how did the picture show up? I'm sure it wasn't "look at how cute this picture came out honey. Which frame do you think will work best?)


----------



## Rob774

My 2 cents. My wife goes out for girl's night and she dresses to the 9's in regards to being sexy. That doesn't bother me because i trust her. I know she dresses this way to look good for everyone, and know its a stroke to her ego when guys are checking her out. And get this, she tells me she dances with guys... again, this doesn't bother me. She even tells me when guys be trying to gt all close up on her... no biggee, that's what loser guys try to do. And long as she doesn't do anything for me to suspect something "extra" is going on... she will never get anytype of negative reaction from me. 

That being said, if i found her taking shots between some dudes legs... i'd be LIVID!!! Because know you've betrayed that trust, and have lowered your guard to do something this foolish. Now i have to question your judgement, and wonder what else you did that night that wasn't caught on camera. Tell your wife this is inexscusable behavior and it must not continue. If she wants to play hard ball... threaten that if she doesn't chill, she will come home to an empty house.


----------



## F-102

Right now, it's pics of shots. Either she found him very attractive or her GF's egged her on to do it. What happens if she gets good and sloshed, and decides to "go out back" with one of the guys, especially when she thinks that "I'm a big girl"? Or, her friends start telling her: "Go on, he's hot and you deserve this excitement-we'll cover for you". If her friends know she is married and are encouraging this behavior, it doesn't take a genius to know that they will facilitate her gettin' her freak on.
You need to put and end to this IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## CH

Well then, tell her she can do whatever she wants without you. Taking a shot between a guys legs is not girls night out. If no kids, do the 180, distance yourself and get ready and prepare to jump from that flaming ship.

If she's willing to do that, there is no telling what else she can do or has done already when she's drunk. 1st she has a pic of her head between some guys legs and then she tells you she can do whatever she wants.

She knows you're gonna tuck that tail between your legs and just take it. You've got to grab your balls and eventually set that size 9 right on her behind and out the door if she doesn't change.

Set boundries, stick to them and DO NOT FALTER and give in to her!


----------



## the guy

John this is how its going to go down.... depending how long she is been doing this.
First it starts off with kissing and she wills feel guilty as hell, but she won't tell you and promises her self she will never do it again. But she keeps going out and getting kissed. In her mind its just kissing. There is so much resentment at home the both of you stopped kissing, but she wants it so much, she gets it from someone...any one.

Months will past and as your resentment builds the marraige falls further apart. So she is "like screw it..he doesn't care" so the giult goes away and she will be making out and coming home and having sex with you b/c shes horny and worked up, but you have so much resentment you won't have sex.

More months will go by, the resentment is even bigger and to top it all off there no sex between the two of you because of it. So now she's horny,not getting laid by you, and is drunk at the club. See these guys out there can see it in our (wifes) eyes and pray on there "lonelyness". She will get "it" and she will hate her self for it, but this guy will make it seem ok ....she will make it seem ok. Somehow they will justify it and continue. Why not, she thinks you don't care what she does.

Years will go by and the resentment is so bad now the both of you stop caring. You are doing your thing and she is doing her thing and by now she is so used to having affairs it stop bothering her and she has lost count. Soon ONS are normal for her.

Now that the years have past and the resentment is off the charts, something will happen to cause you to take a long look and your life and you will confront her and she will tell about all the men and how its your fault and the pain will be so hard you cant stand it.

So back to the present. Confront your wife now, sooner or later you will have to face this. She is heading down a dangerous path but she doesn't know it. You can't control her but you can control what you will tolorate. It will always be her choice to stay on the current path with out you or change and keep her marriage.

You have to give her that choice by standing up and moving on with or with out her. You diserve to be happy....that is what you can control.

You can't tell her to stop, but you can tell her you are moving on. Let her know she can continue her clubbing, and you will find someone that will make you happy. Remember you are the only one that can control your destiny she can only come along if she wants to.


----------



## peace

Once a women falls into this, it is really hard to control her actions. She will lie and do anything to get it her way no matter what. Many here have posted great things that csn help you move on. I did my wife has done the same and I have moved on. I am waiting for the school year to end and wait tell my daughters birthday to hit her with the divorce papers. I gave up on my marriage after many attempts with no success.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

foreverinlove said:


> john 5,
> 
> I understand your frustration in this situaton. Let me ask you a few questions,
> 1. are you a jealous type of person
> 
> *Playing the jealousy card right out the gate.*
> 
> 2. is this NORMAL behavior for her or is it just out of the blue
> 
> *Good question.*
> 
> 3. do you trust she wouldn't do anything with another man
> 
> *She alrwady has crossed a line or two.*
> 
> my husband isn't a jealous type. He knew when we got together I liked to go clubbing. he doesn't like clubs. So he is very much ok with me going out with the girls and dancing / drinking.
> 
> *Before my wife and I were in a relationship I was single. Not to be crude but I liked to have sex with women and drink a lot. I still have sex but it is exclusively with my wife.
> When I got into the relationship my single behavior stopped. A reasonable expectation. I changed my normal behavior to a different normal. I don't put myself into a position where I can make a mistake and claiming I was drunk ....
> 
> A woman who enjoys clubbing before she was married to her husband should not expect to continue this type of behavior.*
> 
> 
> it is very normal for me to go dancing, with guys or girls. 90% of the time I am the DD, so he knows I won't drink and drive.
> if this was out of the ordinary behavior, then i would sit and talk to her, as she is the ONLY one that can tell you what she wants from you.
> 
> if you trust her, then there is nothing to worry about.
> 
> *Totally false. A woman who behaves this way with other men while there is drinking is playing just the tip. At some point her inhibitions break down. The betrayal is actually putting herself in a vulnerable position. She has already violated this trust. Putting her face between a man's legs is about her face near or on his crotch. What other pictures are there?
> *
> 
> She feels confident enough to tell you where she s going and with who, and even shows the photos. She was (it sounds to me) just havng fun and wanted to show you.
> 
> *No she is rubbing it in his face. Kinda cruel really. Disrespectful power trip. FEMDOM stuff really.*
> 
> I think asking her if you can do anything for her is your best bet. That doesn't sound like you are acusing her of anything and it makes you look good and shows her you care and want to improve for her. (all women love to hear it!)


Unacceptable behavior. If the shoe was on the other foot these same good folks would be beating you up about it.


----------



## Entropy3000

MrK said:


> Ahh... *The Girls night out. The last bastion of legitimate infidelity f*or women and the subject that brought me to these forums 2 years ago. How can you have a problem with your wife out having a little fun with the girls?
> 
> Every single male in the club is looking for some strange. EVERY one. A majority of the women are as well. And the ones that aren't frequently make the "I was just so drunk" mistake. Your wife and her friends have targets on their asses as soon as they enter the door, and men take shots all night. AND THEY LOVE IT!! That's why they're there.
> 
> I wish, wish, WISH I had done some spying. Not keyloggers or GPS, but real, visual contact spying. Get a friend who doesn't know your wife to show up. Hire a PI (I WISH i did). Get a full report, with pictures if possible. I can guarantee her actions scream "here I am men, come and get me".
> 
> That one pic of her whoring with a strange guy wasn't the worst thing that happened on one of her nights and it was FAR FROM the only thing.
> 
> Your wife will do what she wants to do? So will you. She gets Friday night, you get Saturday. Switch on alternating weekends. Show her pictures of the girls you partied with all night. Make it nice and even.
> 
> You have big problems in your marriage my friend. BIG problems. Your wife is looking for the excitement in men that she doesn't get from you. BIG problems!!
> 
> Put an end to this NOW. Good luck to you
> 
> (And just out of curiosity, how did the picture show up? I'm sure it wasn't "look at how cute this picture came out honey. Which frame do you think will work best?)


It depends on what a GNO is. If it involves other men whether it be dancing, flirting and / or drinking. Hell no. I would be unfaithful if I did that stuff. Tired of the hearing it is a bit of fun.

FWIW I am indeed fortunate my wife does not do this stuff. Men absolutely have the right to tell their partner no. It is understood that we all have free will. But by not t respecting the no it basically is them saying they want out of the marriage. It should never get to no. I have no problem with my wife telling me it is unacceptable for me to this type of stuff as well. I am fine with explaining feelings and all of that. But a man has a right to tell his wife she is acting single and it is a deal breaker. Just got to man up.

If she isn't banging some guy yet then great but she is well on her way because her man is not Alpha enough to put a stop to it. Yes. Man-up for sure.


----------



## KJ5000

You are not over reacting at all! She's being defensive because she got caught being disrespectful. You two have a lot to talk about.

I can not understand how and why people get married if they have the "I'M GROWN AND CAN DO WHATEVER I WANT!" attitude. 
Do whatever you want? Really? Make out and have sex with other people? Disrespect your spouse? That's what you want to do? Then why bother getting married?
I watch my wife do ordinary things around the house sometimes or she may be just looking at a movie and I thank my lucky stars!:smthumbup:


----------



## Sanity

Sorry buddy for your bad luck. You choose poorly with this woman. This is not acceptable for a marriage and she is not wife material. Forget MC and get a lawyer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Locard

You are married to a child. I see no reason for a married person to be out "clubbing". MAYBE once in a while for a special occassion for a freind or something.


----------



## Entropy3000

john5 said:


> My wife likes to go out with her friends and says she needs girl time.


You know, this first statement appears very innocent. Surely a wife needs to have time with her friends. Girl time. A good thing depending on the friends of course. Hopefully the wife chooses good friends.

But for some women the statement needs to be reworded to :



> My wife likes to go out with her friends and says she needs *guy* time.


Should husbands understand their wives need for drinking, flirting and dancing with guys who are trying very hard to bed them? Is this ok? Just a bit of harmless fun? Is it ok for her to get her foreplay from other men? Is it ok for your wife to have guy time in this manner where she is continually barraged and enticed? To play "just the tip" in this fashion. Take it so far and then at the last instant pull back from the boundary?

Folks will say as long as she comes home to you but does this activity over time encourage her to be less attracted to the husband? Less excited by the husband? Does the foreplay at the club turn into the drug that excites her? Surely she can meet new friends. So what if they are these same men. Is dancing with scores of men over time of all variety more exciting than the husband? Sure these men give her attention and want her sexually but her love for her husband would never allow them to break down her boundaries unless her husband was neglecting her.

Also no doubt there are men that have guys nights out. Heck some of them are out dancing with someone's wife while her husband watches the kids. But I contend if a women puts herself in a vulnerable position it is easier for her to "make a mistake" and justify it than a man. It is easier for a women to have a ONS. A man may get turned down many times before he connects. How many times would your averrage 30 year old wife be turned down for sex in one of these clubs?

I don't know but I am guessing that over time that GNOs can morph from something innocent to something less than innocent depending on not only a given wife's relationship but her friends relationships. Or maybe just to keep the rush get a little more risky over time.

Do the clothes that women wear to GNOs get more revealing over time? Do the husbands get to take their wives out with them all dressed up like this or is this something that is kept just for the girls (guys) night out? No doubt this varies. But do women have outfits that are exclusively just for these events? I bring this up because a women can increase her allure, her sex rank if you will simply by turning up the heat with how she dresses or by what she does not put on. I know this does not matter because she does not dress for the men's attention but rather for herself to feel good and for the benefit of her girl friends.

So this is all ok?


----------



## Entropy3000

nm


----------



## CynicalMate

I apologize for resurrecting this old thread, but it mirrors my previous marriage almost exactly. "the guy" is right, this is a downward spiral that doesn't end well for anyone involved. However, among myself and my friends this sort of behavior is becoming increasingly common. I'm no sociologist, but I suspect it has something to do with women feeling increasing empowerment and freedom. I don't mean women shouldn't go out and have fun (I have a daughter, so I am totally pro-girl) but I do think it should involve some respect for their partner if they are in a relationship. Of my large group of acquaintances, only a few are still married to their first wives. Some of us have chosen to not be married at all anymore. I have female friends, but I never want to go through the hell and drama I've been through again.

It's not appropriate, but somehow depressingly "normal", for married women to have girls' night out at clubs acting single to gain attention. It's horrible for the men at home when their wives don't come home until the wee hours of the morning. Even if the night was completely innocent, a man's mind will torment him with all sorts of thoughts when he knows his wife is out drinking in a club filled with predatory men. I was one of those predatory men in my 20's, so I know what they're all hoping for... 

I hope things worked out for you. For me, my ex has cleaned herself up well but I would never consider marrying someone like her ever again. My second marriage was more open (not sexually open, I mean more communication) but ultimately she wanted to start feeling those feelings of infatuation again and knew me too well to get those flames fired up in the way she wanted. We were honest enough to know that this was bad mojo for the marriage, so we ended it amicably. She's wanted to get together again since then (I'm assuming her "infatuations" didn't go like she wanted to) but I'm just done.

I'm actually happier now that I have no relationship nor the desire for any relationship. Women that want a long-term, caring relationship seemingly don't exist anymore in my generation. Maybe it's for the better, perhaps it's a phase in our society, but whatever it is stories like yours are increasingly common. Get out and enjoy life while you have it and tell the women in your life to piss off if they won't treat you with at least a little bit of respect.


----------



## lovesux

john5 said:


> My wife likes to go out with her friends and says she needs girl time. I feel left out to some degree but I understand she needs that time. A couple of nights ago my wife went out with her friends for her birthday. I noticed she was wearing a shirt that shows a lot of cleveage. I asked her to wear something that wasnt so sexy since I was sure they were going out to clubs. She reluctantly agreed. She went out and hit various clubs. They stayed out until bar closing time and was home around 3 am. I later saw a pic of her taking a shot of liqour that was placed between some guys legs. That made me upset. I told her I can deal with her going out with her friends but it makes me uncomfortable when she insists on wearing sexy cloths to a club and is doing things like taking shots of liqour between a guys legs. It was an arguement. It ended with her telling me she is a big girl and will do what ever she wants. I feel embarrassed because every friend she has knows she is married. I feel disrespected because of the same issue. I feel like she doenst care what I think and will do as she pleases.
> 
> My question is am I over reacting like she is telling me or should she be more understanding of how i am seeing this?



Personal story :

Wife: I wanna go out with my friends, i have a life too.
me: Sure, knock yourself out

She goes out 5 weekends in a row.often, comes home at 3-4 a.m

Me: Didn't bother.:sleeping:

6th week : wife started talking to diff. men secretly , chatting, texting, giggling.

7th week: Leaves me and moves on:scratchhead:

later : i'm contemplating divorce.

I might have over simplified it . But here's my story.

Your wife could be different..but watch your back and keep a tab on her.Always!! no matter what.:lol:


----------



## dallasapple

> It isn't enough that she simply bow to your will here; the two of you need to focus on the bigger issue. If you just intimidate her, the problem will go underground and not be resolved. Good luck.


:iagree:

Demanding that she stops acting like that.Even if she "complies" (including how she dresses)will not change the heart issue from where the desire to do it in the first place comes from.


----------



## dallasapple

OMG>>>>>OLD THREAD...I cant trust people I need to look at the DATES!!!


----------



## I got this

Your wife telling you she is a big girl and she will do what she wants is totally disrepectful of your values, emotions and vows. 

Part of her job as a wife is to make sure her husband feels secure in his marriage and to not do things that are toxic to the marriage. 

Her actions are just ignorant of toxic forces on marriage. SOunds to me like she isnt ready to be married.

With all due repsect it also sounds like you have beta male issues and its time to man up.


----------



## anchorwatch




----------



## dallasapple

anchorwatch said:


>



:rofl:

EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## Hortensia

No ! A wife should not go clubbing if her husband does not agree. Either they go together, or she doesn't go at all, especially against his wish.
There are a couple of things that you must let go of when you get married, and clubbing is one of them. 
The environment a club provides is not fit for a married woman, without her husband : a lot of alcohol drinking, skimpy provocative outfits that will just attract being hit on, simulating sex-moves dance ( I can't even call that dance ), and on overall just a place where SINGLE people go to hook up. Works both ways, a husband should not go clubbing without his wife. 

In addition, these places are never safe. Look what happened to poor Cody86's wife for being in a club / bar without her husband at 1. am...thread " Wife going on vacation solo". 

And last, my husband gives me permission, but I still choose not to go out of respect for him - inside, I know it wouldn't sit well with him. It's time to set firmer boundaries for your wife, OP.


----------

